
Barbados Wants You to Work Remotely from the Beach – For a Year - chatmasta
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/travel-dining/a33297300/barbados-covid/
======
blacksqr
> Every visitor is encouraged to take a COVID-19 test 72 hours prior to their
> departure and bring the results with them to present upon arrival.

Ha! Where in America can you get the results of a COVID test in 72 hours?

